

Facebook May Hire Robert Gibbs, Former Obama Aide - asnyder
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/03/27/facebook-may-hire-robert-gibbs-former-obama-aide/

======
asnyder
Robert Gibbs is significantly more than just an aide, not only is he the
former white house press secretary, he also served on Obama's campaign as the
main spokesman, and is a close friend to the President. I would be very
surprised if he accepted.

------
meric
Publicity stunt to get facebook IPO into the mind of millions of investors?

------
jdp23
Smart move by Facebook if they can make it work. So if the rumors pan out ...

\- Eric Schmidt from Google to the Obama Administration

\- Gibbs from the Administration to Facebook

~~~
okaramian
The tight ties between the public/private sectors worked so well for finance.
I can't wait to see what havoc will be wreaked by similar practices being
spread to the tech sector.

~~~
nickbp
To the tech sector's credit, when we blow up, the damage is at least generally
limited to ourselves.

------
radicaldreamer
A good hire if they're expecting a big fight over privacy or regulation of
large social networks in the coming years.

